# My dog is awesome



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I :wub: Ruger!

So yesterday we decided to go to Spokane for the Lilac Parade. It's like, a 2hr. parade, our daughter is in marching band so we like to go see her when they are going to be in whatever parade they are featured in.

Well, the small dogs are one thing, we can leave them in the house, loose. Ruger, not so much. He'd probably be okay but we left @ 1:30pm and didn't get home until 1AM! 
So we took Ruger along, and left pee pads out for the little ones. 

Well, we discussed if we ought to take Ruger to the parade or not, and decided he'd do fine there, and brought him w/us downtown.
First, I have to say - he is completely awesome and loves everyone, even here at the house, and last night was no exception. He was petted and admired by a ton of people who all enjoyed him.

The only problem we had was he walked on one of those grates in the sidewalk and I think it hurt his feet, or felt strange at the very least, so didn't want to walk on anymore of them. 
But he's never seen them, and had we introduced them differently I'm sure he'd not have hated them, as it was, he just made a point of walking around them.

But the coolest part - I had him in front of me rather than behind, so I could see what was going on, and we walked between some fold up chairs, and he actually crouched down to get through, like a war dog crawling underneath the barbed wire would have done! It is too bad about his elbow because I bet he'd rock at agility 

He interacted with dozens of kids and just ate the attention up.
He saw other dogs and liked the ones we introduced him to.

When the fly-overs went over our heads (fighter jets, loud!) he didn't bat an eye, and when the cannons went off signaling the start of the parade, he just sat there looking around. 

Other than the grates, this dog is bomb proof!!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like all of you had a great time! What a good boy he is!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a great time.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

He's not daft you know. He behaved so well you'll have to take him everywhere with you from now on. :wub: 

I bet you feel so proud. Bless him.
__________
Sue


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy Ruger! He really is a social butterfly


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

jakes mom said:


> He's not daft you know. He behaved so well you'll have to take him everywhere with you from now on. :wub:
> 
> I bet you feel so proud. Bless him.
> __________
> Sue


No, he's not...it's just that we left a lot of it to our teenage daughter, which was probably somewhat of a mistake 
He's naturally a very good, laid back dog that doesn't get ruffled over much!

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

It's wonderful to have a dog like that, and it sounds like you've trained well. Happy combination when they make you proud!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

YAY Rugar!!


----------

